# BBT charting peak 5 days post ovulation



## Cornishtwinkle (Oct 1, 2012)

Hello - I wondered if anyone has any experience of BBT charts. I thought that I ovulated 5 days ago when I had a drop in temperatures and then a quickly raised temperature. The next 4 days were steady temps and today I had another half degree peak. I was hoping for a dip !! I read that you don't normally go into a tri-phasic chart phase until 7-10 days after ovulation... so wondering if anyone had any insights on the sudden temperature rise or whether they experienced one themselves and whether it led to a BFP. I am going for a FET today (defrost permitting) so hope it wasn't a late ovulation!


----------



## bearloopy77 (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi cornishtwinkle, If you had the rise when you expected it and it stayed high, then i would think
this was just a blip. 

I quite often used to have another temp rise once or twice after ovulation, and dips as well. It could
be just as simple as your room being slightly warmer that night. If your previous temps line up with
your mucus i would think you will be fine.

Good luck with et x


----------

